# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports > [CR XI] X3TranslatedText TABCOUNTRY CRYDES

## herve008

bonjour,



```

```

si quelqu'un sait m'expliquer pourquoi cela ne fonctionne pas ? je prends l'info !

Merci

----------


## userX3CRXI

Bonjour,

Verifie que : 
1) la traduction est stocke dans la table des textes traduisibles (ATEXTRA dans ton cas )

2) vrifie que tes paramtres X3DOS, langue corresponds  ta liaison avec la table ATEXTRA, 


sinon, un moyen bcp plus simple et que j'utilise souvent, aller chercher l'information directement de la table de traduction en utilisant un sous tats, du coup je passe pas par la fonction X3TRANSLATETEXT !

bon courage  ::ccool::

----------


## herve008

Bonjour,




> Verifie que : 
> 1) la traduction est stocke dans la table des textes traduisibles (ATEXTRA dans ton cas )
> 2) vrifie que tes paramtres X3DOS, langue corresponds  ta liaison avec la table ATEXTRA,


j'avais dj fait , et c'est tout bon, jessaierai ta deuxime solution




> sinon, un moyen bcp plus simple et que j'utilise souvent, aller chercher l'information directement de la table de traduction en utilisant un sous tats, du coup je passe pas par la fonction X3TRANSLATETEXT !
> 
> bon courage


merci ; je donne des news quand j'ai avanc

----------


## GaelleH

tu as CRYDES dans ATEXTRA.ZONE ? je pense pas ...

----------


## userX3CRXI

le champ zone de la table atextra ne prend pas souvent la valaur CRYDES, c'est variable par si intitul long ou court je pense, 

tu pourra savoir quelle valeur prend la zone, en cherchant dans la table et comme critre de recherche tu mettre le texte traduit !  ::ccool::

----------


## herve008

> tu as CRYDES dans ATEXTRA.ZONE ? je pense pas ...


Bonjour
oui J'ai bien CRYDES dans ma zone


```

```

dans l'exemple : IDENT1_0 c'est FR, Ident2_0 est vide Texte c'est le nom du pays traduit

----------


## GaelleH

Cherche le fichier qui se nomme textrafra dans le rpertoire d'installation d'adonix sur ton disque local et regarde si tu y trouves la chaine de texte TABCOUNTRY~CRYDES~FR~~ afin de vrifier que la MAJ des textes traduisibles est bien importe sur ton local sinon refait l avec : Dveloppement --> utilitaires --> divers --> MAJ textes traduisibles et dconnecte toi et reconnecte toi d'adonix puis relance crystal aprs ca.

----------


## herve008

> Cherche le fichier qui se nomme textrafra.....TABCOUNTRY~CRYDES~FR~~ afin de vrifier que la MAJ des textes traduisibles est bien importe sur ton local


Bien vu , une piste la chaine n'est pas dedans  ::ccool:: 




> sinon refait l avec : Dveloppement --> utilitaires --> divers --> MAJ textes traduisibles et dconnecte toi et reconnecte toi d'adonix puis relance crystal aprs ca.


oui la je le refait pas je suis sur les traduction depuis le premier message et je fait la mise  jour des textes traduisible tout les jours quasiment, mon dernier fichier date d'hier  ::cry:: 

un paramtrage quelconque dans X3 ou autres ? une ide (encore) SVP  ::lol:: 

*bon beh cette fois j'ai trouv c'est tout bte la gnration des textes traduisible n'est pas coche sur la table donc pas envoyer dans textra...

merci pour l'aide bon la prochaine fois je regarde mieux, enfin j'essaye*

je vais voir les impacts avant de m'y coller

----------

